# Hamdard medical college entrance test



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me about hamdards entarnce test and the competition there.Anyone who has taken this test or personally knows someone who has taken this test should reply.I want to know the level of difficulty and no. of mcqs of different sections,is it totally fsc-based(i have done a levels) and does it ask about scientists name etc type of stuff.
By competition I mean no. of students applying and no. of merit lists that usually come out,approximately.
Also what is the approximate %age you should have in order to realistically get in hamdrad for instance i know friends that got in shifa last year on late 60s in entry tests n had 80% fsc marks(2 of them and easily bdw) but people with higher %age got in cmh(surprisgnly!!..my brother had applied and he had 72%in entrance test and 80% in fsc and didnt get in).So no heresay or guesses please.
I have been very specific but because i want genuine honest answers that will actually help.But if you dont remember things exactly etc,its ok and any information whether asked or not above about hamdards test will be appreciated.


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so today i gave my hamdard medical colleges's test and it had 100 mcqs with no negative marking.The test was totally fsc based and the mcqs were kinda tricky like to be sure of your answer,you should know fsc very well and should have thoroughly gone through it.Ofcourse there were some very easy mcqs too,there were like 2 or 3 total calculations in the whole paper and the paper was easily finished on time(2 hours).
Other than that there were 10 english mcqs which were super-easy though some people had difficulty with vocabulary questions(4).There were 10 mcqs in 'General knowledge/Pak studies/Islamiat' section which were kinda tough and basically were general knowledge and islamiat qs.
Ummh so yeah,dis was hamdard's 2010 mbbs/bds/pharmacy test=)


----------



## header27 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah bro, i'm an A level student and i didn't know jack


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

How did the Interview go with you guys?


----------



## header27 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think the mbbs interview is after the test result is out. Only the pharmacy people had the interview on the same day, as far as i can remember.


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you guys have any Idea as to when would the result of the entrance exam would be declared? 

Hope it comes out good. Insha'Allah! =]


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok the result is out,i called them yesterday and they asked my roll no. and then told me i have been selected for the interview and will get a letter from them soon.Now heres a little problem,a friend who is also A level student didnt know a thing in the test (her a levels really week too)has also qualified for interview and these people are not teling us our merit no. or test scores.
Im a little worried,has everyone qualified for the interview or what bdw i have called them twice to ensure that they have gotten the correct record and info etc.
Bdw if you have not gotten your test result,call 021-36440091.I dont know about their website,last time i had checked it wasnot showing mbbs result.
So ummh yeah,tell me if you have been selected for interview according to them or not??! and if thus the only info they have given you or something else too.


----------

